# Voice chatted!



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I finally voice chatted on Skype. I was so scared at first but I just went with it. It was awesome. My voice sounded ok, the conversation was great, and my anxiety wasn't that bad. The main thing I was worrying about was being boring. Keeping her attention was my main goal, lol. It was nice though, better than I imagined. It feels good to say I faced a fear of mine. Thanks @rosecolored. :squeeze


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

My dude. Moving up in the world. Congrats man. That is actually quite the accomplishment.

Talking to people, outside the confines of work, always seems to be hard for me as well.

Glad you made this progress.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Tymes Rhymes said:


> My dude. Moving up in the world. Congrats man. That is actually quite the accomplishment.
> 
> Talking to people, outside the confines of work, always seems to be hard for me as well.
> 
> Glad you made this progress.


Thanks. This time a year ago I would of caught a heart attack just thinking about voice chatting with someone. I was an anxious mess. I'm on the come up, slowly but surely. FSociety till the end. :high5


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Good job. Always nice to hear when someone is successful when they push themselves to beat insecurity. Is this a budding romance possibly?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

McFly said:


> Good job. Always nice to hear when someone is successful when they push themselves to beat insecurity. Is this a budding romance possibly?


Thanks bro. Budding romance? Um, I don't think so but crazier sh*t has happened.


----------



## MamaDoe (Dec 15, 2015)

I sound like a prepubescent boy.

You'll find that, the more you do stuff linked to your anxiety, the lesser it becomes (so my therapist said). So keep up with the good work!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

MamaDoe said:


> I sound like a prepubescent boy.
> 
> You'll find that, the more you do stuff linked to your anxiety, the lesser it becomes (so my therapist said). So keep up with the good work!


:O Do you? I wanna hear. :laugh: But thanks I hope it gets easier as well.


----------



## MamaDoe (Dec 15, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> :O Do you? I wanna hear. :laugh: But thanks I hope it gets easier as well.


No, I'm scared you'll laugh and tell everyone i'm a little boy. :crying::crying::crying::laugh:


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

That would make me nervous. I think I've only ever voice chatted with someone I was in a relationship with. Congrats on being able to do it though, @Kevin001


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Arbre said:


> That would make me nervous. I think I've only ever voice chatted with someone I was in a relationship with. Congrats on being able to do it though, @Kevin001


Thanks bro .


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

:squeeze


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Nice, man. One of my goals is to start a SAS Skype group where people voice chat regularly. It's too easy to hide behind text. I think it would challenge my social skills and make me a better person.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

thekloWN said:


> Nice, man. One of my goals is to start a SAS Skype group where people voice chat regularly. It's too easy to hide behind text. I think it would challenge my social skills and make me a better person.


Thanks bro and that sounds awesome. You should definitely do that, it would be beneficial.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I did Tinychat for a few months - good times. I remember being up late and laughing - that was probably my best asset. I laugh all the time at the silliest things.

That......and sparkling apple cider in champagne bottles :drunk :lol


----------



## Miach (Mar 29, 2016)

Well done Kevin001, very impressive progress. That's something I would never do


----------



## handheart (Feb 13, 2016)

well you see that you can beat this fear .Anxiety its a result of fear in our lifes and when we confront fear we see that its nothing so scaring nobody kill us its just in our mind


----------



## pinkmatter (Aug 8, 2016)

Karsten said:


> Nice, man. One of my goals is to start a SAS Skype group where people voice chat regularly. It's too easy to hide behind text. I think it would challenge my social skills and make me a better person.


PM me if you are still interested in this. I want to do the same and I want to get it together ASAP.


----------



## tsal19 (Aug 10, 2016)

Congrats man!! Ive never done it and just thinking about it scares the **** out of me maybe ill work myself up to it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tsal19 (Aug 10, 2016)

Did you know the person you were chatting with?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

tsal19 said:


> Did you know the person you were chatting with?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh yeah, I've been talking to her for awhile but just never voice chatted. I just recently video chatted with someone I just met so that was interesting.....lets just say I'm glad I did. :grin2:


----------

